# brisket potato soup (leftovers)



## austinl

I recently smoked a brisket for a party and wanted to make a soup out of some of the leftovers.  My first thought was a creamy potato soup and I assumed this would be a widely spread recipe on the internet however, to my surprise it was not.  So I spent all day reading potato soup recipes and talking to relatives (one of them suggested I smoke some potatoes for it also) about theirs before I patched this one together.  I will share it on here for anyone that wants something hearty to do with leftover brisket that still keeps it in the spirit of the barbequed meat.  The brisket came out fantastic (I barely was able to save any for the soup) and the soup came out exactly how I imagined it.  I'm sorry I don't have any pics of the brisket and only one of the finished soup.








BBQ Brisket Potato Soup

Blonde Roux

8 TBS butter

2 TBS canola oil

2/3 cup flour

1 TBS peppery dry rub seasoning mix

In a small pot over very low heat combine the butter and canola oil.  When the butter is melted slowly stir in the flour.  Cook this mixture for 20 minutes, stirring constantly with a whisk.  In the last minute of cooking add the seasoning mix.  Remove from heat and continue to stir for 1 more minute, cover and set aside.

Soup Base

1 and 1/4 cups celery, finely chopped

1 medium-sized onion, finely chopped

4 cups chicken broth

3 cups smoked potatoes, chopped

3 cups smoked brisket, chopped

4 cups milk

2 TBS canola oil

1 TBS peppery dry rub seasoning mix

shredded cheese, optional for garnishment

In a large pot heat the canola oil and saute the celery and onion for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Add the chicken broth, potatoes, brisket, and seasoning mix and bring to a gentle boil.  Boil for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Add the milk and reduce heat.  Gently stir in the roux and continue cooking for 15 minutes, stirring frequently.  Serve garnished with a small amount of shredded cheese.


----------



## bluebombersfan

Sounds like an awesome soup, thanks for posting I will have to try it out soon!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks great


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice Job my friend your proportions are spot-on...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like a great recipe!

Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## southernsausage

Comfort Food!! will try this one for sure.


----------



## shorte2326

Man I love this site! The fantastic recipies just keep on coming. Last cookout I had everyone said where did you come up with these ideas. The internet of course!


----------



## elana cantu

Apparently, we still cannot find recipes for leftover brisket potato soup....Thank you so much for posting this.  I had found a soup recipe but it did not turn out with the smooth creamy texture I wanted. Your recipe is PERFECT!!  AND I can utilize the leftover brisket!! 

Elana Cantu


----------



## leah elisheva

So fun to see something different! Great job! And I love your zebra avatar photo! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## raastros2

beautiful soup! my favorite thing to do with leftover brisket! other than nachos haha


----------



## dj mishima

I'm going to have to put this one on the list!

When I'm lazy, I eat Campbell's steak & potato soup.  I'm sure this would blow that away.


----------



## absofin

Great looking recipe!

I am always looking for brisket leftover recipes.  Trying this tonight, as its cold and rainy in Wisconsin.

THANKS!


----------



## jeff gilmore

How many did this feed?


----------

